# Fuel transfer tank in Ma



## mpgall26

Looking for advice, want a 40-60g fuel transfer tank in pump in bed of non commercial pickup in Ma (if its even legal). Anyone know who does them since the laws are so confusing I'm hesitant to DIY. This is the best option for storing fuel and constantly rotating it. I want to be mobile with this amount for generators.


----------



## Mark13

Their easy to set up yourself.

You need one of these (your choice on brand)
http://www.weatherguard.com/truck_tool_boxes/view_products.php?subcat_id=20

One of these (your choice on brand as well, I'd stay with GPI or Fill-Rite)
http://www.fillrite.com/Products/DC_Fuel_Transfer_Pumps/12_VDC/

Hose (available at many different places)
http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Kits_and_Accessories/Hose/

Nozzle (also available in many different places)
http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Kits_and_Accessories/Nozzles/

Filter and filter housing
http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Kits_and_Accessories/Filters/

Wiring, fuse, in cab on/off switch if you want, way to connect to the truck power, etc.

Things you don't need but can make life easier.
http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Kits_and_Accessories/Swivel/
http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Flow_Meters/Digital_Display_Meter/

You can make them as simple or as elaborate as you want.


----------



## ducaticorse

If you get caught in one of the tunnels with that bad boy, you'll wish you hadn't. I live in Boston and that alone is the only reason why I dont have one. It also needs to be inspected yearly.


----------



## geer hed

Laws vary from state to state on these. Before you buy check with your local DMV, for the laws in your aea to be sure.


----------



## hatefulmechanic

1001 pounds is the magic number for the DOT. 1000 pounds of fuel is legal to carry non-placarded, 1001 pounds requires to be HAZMAT licensed and placarded.

139 gallons is gonna be the max you can legally carry anywhere and not be placarded.

That is federal law.The way bulk commodity laws are written though, as long as it is packaged in units less than 119 gallon containers, there is no limit on what you can carry. Although that part of the law is usually challenged by a DOT officer.

tl;dr as long as you have under 139 gallons in the truck you are fine.


----------



## mpgall26

ducaticorse;1601181 said:


> If you get caught in one of the tunnels with that bad boy, you'll wish you hadn't. I live in Boston and that alone is the only reason why I dont have one. It also needs to be inspected yearly.


Thats what i'm worried about, can I even do it in a non commercial pickup at all? I don't mind if I need to get the tank inspected somewhere, but no way I want to go commercial and DOT #'s and all that BS. I hated the BS with troopers and my 1 tons. 60gallons would be max i want weight wise but can I simply buy ant tank online and put it in and have someone inspect it?


----------



## mpgall26

Mark13;1601175 said:


> Their easy to set up yourself.
> 
> You need one of these (your choice on brand)
> http://www.weatherguard.com/truck_tool_boxes/view_products.php?subcat_id=20
> 
> One of these (your choice on brand as well, I'd stay with GPI or Fill-Rite)
> http://www.fillrite.com/Products/DC_Fuel_Transfer_Pumps/12_VDC/
> 
> Hose (available at many different places)
> http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Kits_and_Accessories/Hose/
> 
> Nozzle (also available in many different places)
> http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Kits_and_Accessories/Nozzles/
> 
> Filter and filter housing
> http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Kits_and_Accessories/Filters/
> 
> Wiring, fuse, in cab on/off switch if you want, way to connect to the truck power, etc.
> 
> Things you don't need but can make life easier.
> http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Kits_and_Accessories/Swivel/
> http://www.fillrite.com/Products/Flow_Meters/Digital_Display_Meter/
> 
> You can make them as simple or as elaborate as you want.


Thanks Mark for all the effort with the links, now just want to find out the legality of it all. The cops around here are wicked strict with enforcement just having plows never mind fuel and hence the reason I'm hoping I can do it as "a homeowner just for my own generator" call me a prepper as long as I can get it done somehow without tons of red tape


----------



## ducaticorse

mpgall26;1601305 said:


> Thats what i'm worried about, can I even do it in a non commercial pickup at all? I don't mind if I need to get the tank inspected somewhere, but no way I want to go commercial and DOT #'s and all that BS. I hated the BS with troopers and my 1 tons. 60gallons would be max i want weight wise but can I simply buy ant tank online and put it in and have someone inspect it?


Needs to be a specific design to carry fuel. And you cannot take it through a tunnel regardless of what type of plates you have.... One of my friends forgot about the tank in his bosses truck last year and got NAILED by a trooper who wasnt even truck team.


----------



## Mark13

I'm glad IL doesn't really have a need for tunnels. Pretty lax around here, can kinda do whatever we wish to transport fuel as long as it looks half way safe.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket

Do you guys have different regs regarding Flammable Liquids vs Diesel fuel ???

We can carry up to 120usgal of Diesel in a p/u without placards or an enviro tank. All Tanks have to be bolted, or chained down to the frame to prevent ejection in the event of incident.

Flammable liquid (gasoline), permit only ~30usgal max, as in a pump-able transfer tank mounted in the back of a p/u ……. BUT joe stupid guy can put 20 5gal jerry-cans in the back, head to the Lake, fill up the Boat and be OK without tying them in either ……. GO-FIGURE !  …….


----------



## snopushin ford

I want to say in mass the limit is 100 gallons. I say that because thats all we have in work trucks. And if they could be bigger then they definately would with the amount of fuel we use. I would call your insurance company and ask them. It is very hard to find out thins kind of info. Good luck. Matt


----------



## Jim74

Just call the state police barracks nearest to you and ask a couple questions, they might give you another number for commercial questions. I called a couple years ago when I was helping someone take out an oil tank from there basement and was curious about 55 gallon drums in my truck filled with used home heating oil, they were very helpful, I realized it is much easier to talk to them over the phone than on the side of the road.


----------

